# NASS 2011 - Sept 26 is entry deadline



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder......

Entry deadline for NASS 2011 is September 26th and coming up quickly.
October 20 - 23, 2011 Reston, VA

If you're thinking about entering, please don't be surprised and miss this opportunity.

This show is open to Long coats for the first time!

http://wdanass.org/


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

CRUDDDD

The deadline is actually Sept 25th.....


----------

